# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κοτοπουλάκια καταδικασμένα........!!!

## xarhs

παιδια οπως σας ειχα πει και σε αλλο θεμα ειχα μια κλωσσα στην οποια αφου ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει γενναγε μια κοτα μεσα.......
σημερα εφτασε η μερα και σε λιγες ωρες οι 5 απο τους 7 νεοσσους θα εκκολαυθουν.(ηδη βγηκαν 2)
τα 2 αυγα ειναι πιο πισω σε αναπτυξη απο τα αλλα και δεν ξερω τι να κανω.
κανενας δεν βαζει κλωσσομηχανη τετοια εποχη(ετσι λενε)
εγω τωρα τα μικρα κοτοπουλακια τι μπορω να κανω για να τα σωσω?
μπορω να κανω καμια πατεντα με την κοτα για να μην τα παρατησει?

----------


## serafeim

Πορτατιφ,θερμομετρο,κουτα,  πολακι,νερο,σφουγγαρι,αυγα και βαμβακι ή αχοιρα ή πριονιδι!!!!
κανεις μια κατασευη και τα ελεγχεις εσυ για οσες μερες ειναι!!! το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν θα τα δεχτει πιθανον η κοτα !!! εκτος και αν τα επιστρεφεις στην κοτα καθε βραδυ που θα καθετε με τα μικρα απο κατω της!!! τοτε ισως κατι κανεις... αλλα σε τετοια περιπτωση προσωπικα δεν ξερω!!!

----------

